

How Bing is out-innovating Google - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/web/08/02/bing.google.search/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
DjDarkman
Hehe, funny thing is that Microsoft is loosing a lot of money and not gaining
significant market share. Looks like it doesn't pay off to be evil :). I mean
evil as in want to conquer every type of business in the world.

